
Announcing Guides - bencevans
https://github.com/blog/1769-announcing-guides
======
jmduke
I would be surprised (and disappointed) if the platform here isn't made
available to all users in the coming months; while I can't be sure, the last
three seem to be pure .md (with anchor links autogenerated for each section
header). This would be a nice complement to the baked-in documentation
functionality, as a lot of projects currently opt for the 'throw-everything-
in-README.md' approach.

~~~
holman
It's all built using Pages, so in a way, yes, it already is available to all
users today. ;)

[http://pages.github.com](http://pages.github.com)

------
paultannenbaum
Correct me if I am wrong, but this is just guides provided by Github. I think
it would be great if we could fork a guide and create our own.

~~~
jfc
Totally agree. I've been putting snippets of code into various gists, but
would love to organize all of them into a little guide.

------
ivanca
Shameless plug: I created a little Sublime Text 3 plugin[0] that allows to do
a {stage-all/commit/pull} with a single click (the user is asked to enter a
short description of the changes for the commit message); it only works
_after_ basic git configuration like remote destination and password-less
pushes, but there are tools that already do that for the user (e.g. github for
windows). Is in beta but is already very useful with people who have issues
ussing the CLI and understanding git.

[0][https://github.com/Ivanca/easygit/releases/tag/0.0.2](https://github.com/Ivanca/easygit/releases/tag/0.0.2)

------
bhaumik
We've been waiting for something like this at Thinkful for a while now. Our
students struggled with learning how to host simple pages on Github so we
built this interactive tutorial: [http://www.thinkful.com/learn/a-guide-to-
using-github-pages/](http://www.thinkful.com/learn/a-guide-to-using-github-
pages/)

------
prawn
I liked the style, and also the way the selected "chapter" in the sidebar
updated without breaking the back button unless you specifically jumped ahead
rather than scrolled.

One suggestion would be to better differentiate between written text and the
text within screen captures. Maybe a thicker border in a pale colour or some
sort of banding. As it is, it's a bit harder to skim when you take the extra
time tuning out diagrams, etc.

------
joshmlewis
Github could potentially be disruptive in the online programming
learning/tutorials space. Most projects revolve around GH in some way
nowadays, it would be an interesting move for them.

~~~
arafalov
My next (sort of) book idea is centered around using GitHub for teaching Solr.
The early hints are:
[https://twitter.com/arafalov/status/428273297126875137](https://twitter.com/arafalov/status/428273297126875137)
and
[https://twitter.com/arafalov/status/428242840096083968](https://twitter.com/arafalov/status/428242840096083968)

The project is not really started, but if anybody wants to be on the bleeding
alpha list, email me or comment on twitter.

------
Ronsenshi
Nice and simple, i hope they'll work on the design. Right now it looks a bit
on a rough side. Also, sidebar chapters block works funny in Firefox.

------
hablahaha
Hm, didn't learn anything new (was hoping I would in Mastering Issues), but
Mastering Markdown is better than their markdown tutorial before.

